# polite society



## rose.touvel

Bonjour,
Pour mes études en histoire du monde anglophone, je cherche à traduire la notion de 'polite society / culture' et de 'politeness' pour catégoriser la société britannique aristocrate et bourgeoise du XVIIIè et XIXè siècle (la société décrite dans les romans de Jane Austen en est un bon exemple).

'Société polie' et 'politesse' ne me semblent bien sûr pas appropriés. J'ai pensé à 'Bonne' ou 'haute' société, néanmoins je trouve que cela ne traduit pas l'idée de raffinement et de distinction qui sous-tend dans 'polite'. Cette traduction apparaitrait dans mon titre de mémoire, c'est pour cela que j'aurais besoin de termes adéquats et percutants. Des suggestions ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Garoubet

Pour moi, l'expression _Bonne société (anglaise)_ traduit bien le concept.


----------



## Hélène78400

Tout à fait d'accord avec Garoubet !


----------



## rose.touvel

Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses. 
Malheureusement, je ne suis pas convaincue. Comme je l'ai dit, il s'agirait de mon titre de mémoire, et "La bonne société dans la peinture anglaise" (_Polite Society in English Art_) me parait un peu grossier. 

D'autres suggestions ?


----------



## tartopom

How about " le beau monde"?


----------



## Itisi

Je ne vois pas pourquoi 'Bonne société' serait plus grossier que 'Polite society'....


----------



## constantlyconfused

Yes, a very "English" term.
*Noun
polite society* (_uncountable_)

The elite or upper crust of society. quotations ▼
That portion of society that is especially concerned with etiquette, proper behavior, and politeness.


----------



## petit1

les bonnes manières / la bienséance


----------



## Itisi

Les gens de bon ton (bof...)


----------



## iuytr

société à étiquette ?


----------



## rose.touvel

Merci pour vos réponses. 'Le beau monde' me parait approprié. Ou sinon, peut-être résumer le phénomène à un seul adjectif, comme 'sensibilité' ou 'élégance'.

'Bonne société' ou 'haute société' me paraissaient plus grossiers car trop général et incluant à la fois l'aristocratie et la bourgeoisie. 
Le terme 'police society' suppose une éducation particulière (fondée sur la connaissance de la poésie, de la nature et du dessin, notamment), le terme 'politeness' devenant un levier de différentiation au sein de la classe dirigeante, opposant les individus de bon goût (résolument conservateurs, plutôt Tory) aux 'new-money' (la bourgeoisie commerçante, plutôt Whig). C'est en tous les cas comme cela que je l'entends.


----------



## Itisi

Personnellement, c'est 'le beau monde' qui me paraît un peu grossier...


----------



## Topsie

Suggestion: la representation de la galanterie dans l'art britannique du 18ème siècle.
Le XVIIIéme siècle. LES FÊTES GALANTES. Watteau - ART actuel : Raymond DUMOUX


----------



## rose.touvel

Merci! C'est je pense la meilleure traduction possible


----------



## Itisi

La galanterie a un sens particulier qui est bien plus étroit que celui de 'polite society', à mon avis.

"La *galanterie* est un code de conduite organisé autour de la femme, souvent sous la forme  de propos ou compliments flatteurs à l'égard des femmes. Vécue par beaucoup comme une forme de politesse et de savoir-vivre, elle est aussi considérée comme un moyen de séduction."


----------



## DearPrudence

Itisi said:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi 'Bonne société' serait plus grossier que 'Polite society'....


+1  Je ne vois pas ce que "bonne société" a de grossier.


Itisi said:


> Personnellement, c'est 'le beau monde' qui me paraît un peu grossier...


+1  Pas vraiment grossier, mais ça fait vraiment relâché pour un titre de mémoire.


----------



## catheng06

rose.touvel said:


> Bonjour,
> Pour mes études en histoire du monde anglophone, je cherche à traduire la notion de 'polite society / culture' et de 'politeness' pour catégoriser la société britannique aristocrate et bourgeoise du XVIIIè et XIXè siècle (la société décrite dans les romans de Jane Austen en est un bon exemple).
> 
> 'Société polie' et 'politesse' ne me semblent bien sûr pas appropriés. J'ai pensé à 'Bonne' ou 'haute' société, néanmoins je trouve que cela ne traduit pas l'idée de raffinement et de distinction qui sous-tend dans 'polite'. Cette traduction apparaitrait dans mon titre de mémoire, c'est pour cela que j'aurais besoin de termes adéquats et percutants. Des suggestions ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !




Raffinement et distinction 
ou 
connaissance et application des règles en vigueur (alors associées à -effectivement- raffinement et distinction)

Polite est -il vraiment positif ? (de bon ton, simplement......) 

Idées en vrac qui en donneront surement / évidemment de meilleures à d'autres......


----------



## trellis

catheng06 said:


> Raffinement et distinction


For me these two words sum up the notion of politeness. In fact 'politeness' was a polite way of asserting their superior state of being (intellectual, sensibility for the arts). In short, they were refined, distinct from the hoi polloi.
So I suggest 'Société raffinée' et 'raffinement'


----------



## Laurent2018

Il y a bien un équivalent dans la France du XIeme siècle: la société courtoise.
Cette société est devenue moins fruste sous l'heureuse influence des femmes, pour progresser vers une grande sophistication.
Mais on aurait autant de mal à traduire "société courtoise" en anglais que "polite society" en français (il semble pourtant que les deux concepts aient des points communs, en dehors de la période).


----------



## Topsie

catheng06 said:


> Polite est -il vraiment positif ? (de bon ton, simplement.....


Pour moi, oui. La Polite Society anglaise de l'époque de laquelle on parle n'a pas vraiment d'équivalent français... peut-être que si on cherchait un terme un peu pejorative, on dirait genteel - plutôt que polite 


Laurent2018 said:


> Il y a bien un équivalent dans la France du XIeme siècle: la société courtoise.
> Cette société est devenue moins fruste sous l'heureuse influence des femmes, pour progresser vers une grande sophistication.
> Mais on aurait autant de mal à traduire "société courtoise" en anglais que "polite society" en français  (il semble pourtant que les deux concepts aient des points communs, en dehors de la période).


Justement, la société courtoise du moyen age est "devenue" la galanterie du 18ème siècle (en quelque sorte!) - la notion de "courtly love" a perduré en Angleterre par contre, et les valeurs courtoises se retrouvent dans la Polite Society. Les français étaient plus (ouvertement) coquins!


----------



## Itisi

Courtoisie et galanterie ont un rapport mineur avec 'polite society', où il s'agit surtout d'étiquette et de culture.


----------



## Topsie

Itisi said:


> Courtoisie et galanterie ont un rapport mineur avec 'polite society', où il s'agit surtout d'étiquette et de culture.


 d'où la difficulté à trouver une traduction qui reflète précisément !
@rose.touvel : peut-être qu'il faut laisser le titre original après tout !


----------



## Reynald

rose.touvel said:


> … traduire la notion de 'polite society / culture' et de 'politeness' pour catégoriser la société britannique aristocrate et bourgeoise du XVIIIè et XIXè siècle...


Pour la notion de _politeness_, « respectabilité », peut-être ?

Pour _polite society_, dans une _Histoire de l'Angleterre_ récente (Philippe Chassaigne), l'auteur emploie « bonne société », comme plusieurs l'ont déjà dit ici.


----------



## Laurent2018

Itisi said:


> Courtoisie et galanterie ont un rapport mineur avec 'polite society',



Non. La courtoisie n'a rien à voir avec le "courtoise" de "société courtoise".
Etiquette, raffinement et culture font précisément partie de la société courtoise (qui est loin d'être uniquement "l'amour courtois").

NB  J'ai bien l'impression que rose a quitté le débat.


----------



## lentulax

rose.touvel said:


> Pour mes études en histoire du monde anglophone, je cherche à traduire la notion de 'polite society / culture' et de 'politeness' p*our catégoriser la société britannique aristocrate et bourgeoise* du XVIIIè et XIXè siècle





rose.touvel said:


> 'Bonne société' ou 'haute société' me paraissaient plus grossiers car trop général et *incluant à la fois l'aristocratie et la bourgeoisie*.
> Le terme 'polite society' suppose une éducation particulière (fondée sur la connaissance de la poésie, de la nature et du dessin, notamment), le terme 'politeness' devenant un levier de différentiation au sein de la classe dirigeante, opposant les individus de bon goût (résolument conservateurs, plutôt Tory) aux 'new-money' (la bourgeoisie commerçante, plutôt Whig)


I understand from the above that you find bonne societé inadequate because it covers all the aristocracy and the bourgeoisie, whereas you argue that polite society denotes those within those classes who have the education particulière you describe, individus de bon gout etc. I don't think this is so. 'Polite  society' is primarily an indicator of social class - in the period referred to , essentially the aristocracy and landed gentry. The characters in Jane Austen's novels (which you mention as a good example) primarily belong to the lower end of this scale - the landed gentry (plus a few accepted 'outsiders' - e.g. admirals and clergymen) - titled characters of any significance are virtually non-existent. As Jane Austen shows,  belonging to 'polite society' certainly didn't guarantee good manners, good taste, or good sense ; and as history shows, plenty of rogues, degenerates, fools, boors etc. have existed at all levels of 'polite society', though their deficiencies would not have led to their being excluded from that category. The term 'polite society' enshrines the fiction that superior social rank (essentially hereditary) is necessarily accompanied by refinement in education, taste and social relationships - a fiction (or piece of wishful thinking) that the British have been (and still are - 'Downton Abbey' etc.) happy to accept. However, I agree that 'bonne societé' doesn't have these implications, and 'polite society' is probably best left in the original.
I don't recall ever having seen the word 'politeness' used to refer to the essential characteristic(s) of 'polite society', and 'polite culture' also seems unlikely.


----------



## rose.touvel

Merci à tous

@*lentulax *: you are totally right about understanding polite society as a fiction and you pointed out something I wasn't able to say. Polite society is above all an idealistic notion, based on people's judgments about each other. Distinguishing the bourgeoisie from the nobility in my second post was too caricatural indeed, since politeness deals with land-owning and politic power, which did not depend on this duality. (We used 'politeness' in class and I often met the term in my readings however). 

À propos de "galanterie" et de "courtoisie" : bien que les termes génériques se rapportent au sentiment amoureux (ou en tous les cas, la disposition à courtiser une femme), je retiens celui de galanterie, qui comme l'a fait remarquer @Topsie, désigne dans l'histoire de l'art un genre pictural particulier qui éclot autour de la figure de Watteau. On peut selon moi assimiler, toute proportions géographiques et culturelles gardées, ce genre pictural à la notion de 'polite society' puisque les deux mettent en évidence, chacun à leur manière certes, un objectif commun : celui du mariage et de la filiation.  

Mais en effet, j'en suis venue à me dire que conserver le terme original serait probablement plus juste, au moins dans le texte (je réfléchis toujours pour le titre). 

Le débat reste ouvert pour les plus inspirés


----------



## lentulax

rose-louvel : my contribution was a bit spur-of-the-moment , and maybe not informed by due historical perspective - you know better than I that the  notion of 'polite society' as applied to the period in question is not only complex (involving everything from fashion to philosophy, Beau Nash to Shaftesbury) but develops through the period  - I suppose I was thinking mainly of its use as a set term in the 19C and later.  In what I said about 'politeness', I was making a (too) rough-and-ready distinction between what is suggested by 'politeness' and by the set term 'polite society'; however, I don't doubt that you are right to correct me and point out that 'politeness' is a term regularly used by commentators on the discussions about manners and their social, moral, and  philosophical context which preoccupied the 18th century, though I don't think the word 'politeness' (any more than 'polite society') was used at the time as the focus for such discussion, and when I said 'I don't recall...' I was thinking of relevant contemporary discussions in writings such as  Shaftesbury's 'Characteristics', Addison's 'Spectator', Johnson's 'Rambler', etc. , rather than in modern commentaries (which I haven't read!).


----------



## Laurent2018

L'expression Polite society pourrait-elle être l'équivalent de la "Société policée" (France-18eme siècle).
Les grandes nations de l'époque ont peut-être évolué (à peu près en même temps) vers quelque chose de plus civilisé qu'auparavant, ne fût-ce qu'en reconnaissant plus de valeur à la culture mais aussi à l'humain...?
Si cette évolution concomitante est vérifiée, alors "société policée" pourrait peut-être convenir comme traduction...


----------



## Reynald

rose.touvel said:


> Mais en effet, j'en suis venue à me dire que conserver le terme original serait probablement plus juste, au moins dans le texte (je réfléchis toujours pour le titre).





Laurent2018 said:


> L'expression Polite society pourrait-elle être l'équivalent de la "Société policée" (France-18eme siècle).


J'ai aussi cherché à en savoir un peu plus et suis tombé sur une note intéressante de deux historiens, traducteurs français d'un livre classique du grand historien britannique E.P. Thomson. Après hésitations, ils en sont venus à conserver l'expression originale.
Voici la note, qui contient également une référence utile quant à l'origine de l'expression et la source de son usage actuel :


> Le terme _polite_ renvoie ici à la notion de _polite society _qui, utilisée dans la littérature pratique de la civilité au XIXe siècle, s'est imposée à l'historiographie, après quelques usages isolés au début des années 1980, à la suite du succès du livre de P. Langford, _A Polite and Commercial People… _La notion est difficile à traduire en français, au risque de méprise ou de faux sens (société policée ? société « civile » ?). Nous avons choisi de conserver la plupart du temps l'expression anglaise.


----------

